# Out for a cruise and...



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)




----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

hell yeah! whats your setup? how much boost?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Those are my favorite egos to hurt.


----------



## 95vRsIcKsT (May 25, 2008)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Jeebus said:


> Those are my favorite egos to hurt.


 he let me get away with it twice, second time I busted out the phone :laugh: 

I'm running c2 42# setup @ 24psi


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

This website doesnt support street racing but I LIKE IT!!! :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

God, dont you just love seeing someone who spent all that money get whomped! Great vid, sounds awesome, and I bet after that he did'nt want to pull up next to you again, LMAO.:laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

.......And you did it in Flip-Flops!!?? HAHAHAHA.


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

vettes are the best opponent, or the stroked mustangs. i love slaughtering them with my 4,500$ car. it makes me feel like i saved 50,000 dollars everytime, and i don't look like the next. cept they always have the busty hawt whor*s


----------



## turbo toic (Aug 24, 2004)

nice kill...next is the zo6......get'em :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

BoostedDubVR6T420 said:


> .......And you did it in Flip-Flops!!?? HAHAHAHA.


  



16V VW said:


> vettes are the best opponent, or the stroked mustangs. i love slaughtering them with my 4,500$ car. it makes me feel like i saved 50,000 dollars everytime


 :thumbup: that was the goal  and it's a great feeling


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

hohohoho


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

you did that in flip flop and while holding a phone...WOW hero... 

I cant wait to do that


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

how much power? 

sweet vid, VRSociety approved


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

pics of the car and the setup!!! :beer: 

i need to start making street videos


----------



## vwgolfracer26 (Nov 3, 2003)

That was great. Hopefully im done with my vrt this weekend so i can try and do the same. 
:thumbup:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

It'd be way cooler if that was a ZO6.


----------



## FaelinGL (Nov 28, 2004)

The Z06 would be a tough one to crack on the 42# file. 

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

IB4TL...good kill.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

x2


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

My same style :thumbup: 
A ZO6 should be a good race, just don't spin like you did or try it at a higher roll.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

dub_slug said:


> he let me get away with it twice, second time I busted out the phone :laugh:
> 
> I'm running c2 42# setup @ 24psi


 24 psi on pump ??


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

radgti8v said:


> 24 psi on pump ??


 is that hard to believe???


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

****ing right man!! 

thats what im saying 

 im also running 440's on 20psi. 

hauls ass!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

I was hoping you did this on the to4b.... but no. :laugh:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

That thing's still laying around! It's now powdercoated and possibly going on a friends VR


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

that turbo is so sexy! i just got the s362 for a deal... but i really want the 6765 ... maybe ill get it anyways hehe:laugh:


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> he let me get away with it twice, second time I busted out the phone :laugh:
> 
> I'm running c2 42# setup @ 24psi



i tried that and its pretty useless on the street for me :laugh:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> that turbo is so sexy! i just got the s362 for a deal... but i really want the 6765 ... maybe ill get it anyways hehe:laugh:


I noticed that...I also noticed that nice piston/rod combo you picked up  very nice. I wanna build mine but what's the point if I already don't get traction and can push 20+psi on stock rods??? I think I need something awd...and sadly enough I think I have a buyer for my vrt


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

i just couldnt pass up a good deal... :banghead::laugh: yea i have a Schimmel 3L long block sitting in my garage bcus i thought that why would i need a built vr when i dont get traction on MT drag radials and can strip 3rd on a stock vr6 with a spacer and 256cams... lol :laugh::thumbup:


 awww the vrt is going bye bye vrt...  hehe 
i could never sell my car, thought about it a million times of getting a AWD car but i like the challenge and dont want to be like every1 else... unless i get an audi and put my setup in it 

:beer:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

PjS860ct said:


> i just couldnt pass up a good deal... :banghead::laugh: yea i have a Schimmel 3L long block sitting in my garage bcus i thought that why would i need a built vr when i dont get traction on MT drag radials and can strip 3rd on a stock vr6 with a spacer and 256cams... lol :laugh::thumbup:
> 
> 
> awww the vrt is going bye bye vrt...  hehe
> ...



:thumbup: :thumbup: Nothing is official yet but possibly come November if I haven embarked on the second part of the journey...I'd sell. 
I've been looking at some local 3.0 Avant's


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

IB4T*first*Muscle*Car*douche*comments*how*great*Muscle*cars*are.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


> IB4T*first*Muscle*Car*douche*comments*how*great*Muscle*cars*are.


doubtful

you can make any car fast - its just personal preference


----------



## R32EEEK (Oct 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> is that hard to believe???


That you're doing it? No. That you're doing it safely? Yes. What's your inj duty cycle like @24psi?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Juiced6 said:


> doubtful
> 
> you can make any car fast - its just personal preference


:what:
Re-read my post.....


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

1.8TRabbit said:


> :what:
> Re-read my post.....


no i got what you are saying

i just doubt being on this website you will find the muscle car argument


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

how much power are you making?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Juiced6 said:


> no i got what you are saying
> 
> i just doubt being on this website you will find the muscle car argument


:thumbup:
Yeah, I thought the same thing but have been proven wrong in several cases. It's almost like some of these people here are V8 closet queers or something and dont want to come out unless it's a full moon... :beer:


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

someday i will be doing the same thing.  nice kill! :thumbup:


----------



## Rapid Decompression (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow great kill. Who gives a ****...yes you can build a faster car...and for more money ect. But is that not the point of some of us doing what we do?...cause we know there are faster cars to be built or bought out there...that is not what it is always about...you are missing the point here kids. It is using what you have... it is driving what you like....

Its and old VW!... and seriously...Z06 or not...that **** is fuuuuuunnnyyy:thumbup::thumbup:


Kinda funny I was juuuust talking about situations like this....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4992977-Mandrel-bent-exhaust-in-WA...who-does-it


Funny vid...good post:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

My GTI was built with my owns two hands( and a few others) ....Not bought with a stack of mid-life crisis cash 

Hope to have more videos up soon!


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> My GTI was built with my owns two hands( and a few others) ....Not bought with a stack of mid-life crisis cash
> 
> Hope to have more videos up soon!


i built my first one - found it cheaper to buy them so thats what i did the next time


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Yea I'll probably be buying my third vrt as well. But i was referring more to those people who buy a corvette or something with a similar price tag....


**** you can buy a used .:R and turbo that for cheaper than a vette


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

Trying to figure out which road you're on. 287?


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> Yea I'll probably be buying my third vrt as well. But i was referring more to those people who buy a corvette or something with a similar price tag....
> 
> 
> **** you can buy a used .:R and turbo that for cheaper than a vette


yeah but the vette has a warranty 

my dad wants to get rid of his 55 210 to buy a newer vette just because he doesnt want to mess with it any more:screwy:

i know a doctor who had my old shop build a tsi awd - car mad 440whp and was just a beast of a car

his son would take it and bring it back with something wrong

after 2 years of BS (and a blown engine) he bought an STI and said he was done with hot rods


they have their place - just not as fun 

then again my brothers and myself almost bought one of those drag pack mopar challengers or ford cobra jets to go drag racing


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Different strokes for different fokes :thumbup: 
I would get rid of that tsi as well, that doctors son went from one crappy awd car to another bwahaha


----------



## 976-RADD (May 29, 2003)

There's nothing like baiting american muscle, just to leave them in the dust.


----------



## Juiced6 (Feb 1, 2004)

dub_slug said:


> Different strokes for different fokes :thumbup:
> I would get rid of that tsi as well, that doctors son went from one crappy awd car to another bwahaha


it was a fun car and i bought a tsi just to put the spare parts on he threw away:laugh:

but sold it long before i got it running


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## colovw (Aug 27, 2007)

Still trying to figure out where you were at. 287 around Berthoud/ Loveland?


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

colovw said:


> Still trying to figure out where you were at. 287 around Berthoud/ Loveland?



:thumbup: 287 just north of Longmont in between berthoud.... Thats my stomping grounds


----------

